# avital 5303 alarm install



## spartacus12.lg (Aug 4, 2014)

I have an avital 5303 alarm that i am trying to install in a 2013 toyota tacoma. on another forum i read that it might need a flex relay. does anyone have any info on how to install this. i am having trouble getting it to start. i am using an xpresskit pkall and the omega wiring diagram. but i need the correct wiring info because right now it wont even crank it just acts like it wants to.

thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

spartacus12.lg said:


> I have an avital 5303 alarm that i am trying to install in a 2013 toyota tacoma. on another forum i read that it might need a flex relay. does anyone have any info on how to install this. i am having trouble getting it to start. i am using an xpresskit pkall and the omega wiring diagram. but i need the correct wiring info because right now it wont even crank it just acts like it wants to.
> 
> thanks


 Here is a link with all the toyota info, if you have no crank then I'd assume you don't have the correct starter wire..................
All credit goes to "the12volt.com" 

2013 TOYOTA TACOMA 2DR TRUCK WITH 2.7L ENGINE AND STANDARD 4-SPEAKER AUDIO SYSTEM

Audio/Mobile Video 
WIRE COLOR POLARITY LOCATION
Battery LIGHT BLUE (+) RADIO HARNESS
Accessory GRAY (+) RADIO HARNESS
Ground BROWN (-) RADIO HARNESS
Illumination GREEN (+) RADIO HARNESS
LF Speaker (+) PINK
THESE WIRES ALSO GO TO THE FRONT LEFT TWEETER
LF Speaker (-) VIOLET
RF Speaker (+) LIGHT GREEN
THESE WIRES ALSO GO TO THE FRONT RIGHT TWEETER
RF Speaker (-) BLUE
Steering Cntrls YES
Speed Cntrl NO
Radio Security YES
Security 
WIRE COLOR POLARITY LOCATION
Battery WHITE/BLUE & WHITE/RED (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS
Ignition 1 BLUE/YELLOW (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS
Starter 1 BLACK/WHITE (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS
All Door Trigger GREEN/WHITE (-) MAIN BODY ECU
Domelight Super BLUE (-) UNDER DASH FUSEBOX
LF Latch GREEN/YELLOW (-) UNDER DASH FUSEBOX
RF Latch RED/BLACK (-) UNDER DASH FUSEBOX
Alarm Disarm GREEN/BLACK & WHITE/RED (-) MAIN BODY ECU
TEST THIS WIRE WHILE TURNING THE KEY IN THE DRIVER DOOR CYLINDER, USE DOUBLE PULSE TO UNLOCK ALL DOORS, CAN ALSO USE KEYSENSE WIRE FOR DISARM NO UNLOCK
Alarm Arm VIOLET (-) VEHICLE FUSEBOX
TEST THIS WIRE WHILE TURNING THE KEY IN THE DRIVER DOOR CYLINDER
Parking Lights GREEN (+) UNDER DASH FUSEBOX
Low Crr Pk Lights GREEN (-) AT VEHICLE HEADLIGHT SWITCH
ALSO AT MAIN BODY ECU PIN 13
Convenience 
WIRE COLOR POLARITY LOCATION
Headlights-Lo PINK (-) AT VEHICLE LIGHT SWITCH
Headlights-Hi RED/GREEN (-) AT VEHICLE LIGHT SWITCH
LF Pk Lt Bulb GREEN (+) AT FRONT LEFT PARKING LAMP
RF Pk Lt Bulb GREEN (+) AT FRONT RIGHT PARKING LAMP
LR Pk Lt Bulb GREEN (+) AT REAR LEFT TAIL LIGHT ASSEMBLY
RR Pk Lt Bulb GREEN (+) AT REAR RIGHT TAIL LIGHT ASSEMBLY
All Hazrd Lights RED/WHITE (-) AT HAZARD SWITCH
ALSO AT UNDER DASH FUSEBOX
LF Hazrd Bulb YELLOW (+) AT FRONT LEFT TURN SIGNAL LIGHT
RF Hazrd Bulb LIGHT BLUE (+) AT FRONT RIGHT TURN SIGNAL LIGHT
LR Hazrd Bulb YELLOW (+) AT REAR LEFT TAIL LIGHT ASSEMBLY
RR Hazrd Bulb BLUE/WHITE (+) AT REAR LEFT TAIL LIGHT ASSEMBLY
Wipers-Lo BLUE/BLACK (+) AT WIPER CONTROL SWITCH
Wipers-Hi BLUE/RED (+) AT WIPER CONTROL SWITCH
Parking Brake GREEN/YELLOW (-) UNDER DASH FUSEBOX
Remote Start 
WIRE COLOR POLARITY LOCATION
Battery WHITE/BLUE & WHITE/RED (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS
Ignition 1 BLUE/YELLOW (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS
Ignition 2 BLACK/RED (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS
Accessory 1 WHITE/GREEN (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS
Starter 1 BLACK/WHITE (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS
Starter 2 GREEN/BLACK (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS
Anti-Theft Type UNIVERSAL IMMOBILIZER
Anti-Theft Descript THE KEY SENDS AN RF SIGNAL TO THE BCM MODULE THROUGH AN ANTENNA LOCATED AROUND THE IGNITION CYLINDER
Key Sense GREEN/BLACK (-) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS
THIS WIRE WILL ALSO DISARM THE FACTORY ALARM WITHOUT UNLOCKING THE DOORS
Tachometer BLACK/WHITE (-) OBDII CONNECTOR
Parking Lights GREEN (+) UNDER DASH FUSEBOX
Low Crr. Pk Lights GREEN (-) AT VEHICLE HEADLIGHT SWITCH
ALSO AT MAIN BODY ECU PIN 13
Brake Lights BLUE (+) AT SWITCH ABOVE BRAKE PEDAL
Reverse Lights RED (+) IN HARNESS IN DRIVER KICKPANEL
Horn GREEN/RED (-) UNDER DASH FUSEBOX
IMO LIGHT GREEN/BLACK (DATA) AT TRANSPONDER ECU BEHIND CLUSTER
IMI BLUE/WHITE (DATA) AT TRANSPONDER ECU BEHIND CLUSTER
Modules 
WIRE LOCATION 
Module 1 MAIN BODY ECU - PART OF UNDER DASH FUSEBOX
Module 2 ECM - BEHIND GLOVEBOX TO RIGHT
Module 3 ABS MODULE - UNDER HOOD NEAR DRIVER FIREWALL OR PASSENGER FENDER DEPENDING ON EQUIPMENT
Doorlocks/Windows 
WIRE COLOR POLARITY LOCATION
Power Unlock GRAY (-) VEHICLE FUSEBOX
PowerLock BLUE/WHITE (-) VEHICLE FUSEBOX
Driver Mtr Unlock BLUE/RED (REV) UNDER DASH FUSEBOX
Driver Mtr Lock BLUE/BLACK (REV) MANIN BODY ECU 
LF Window Up BLUE (REV) AT WINDOW SWITCH IN DRIVER DOOR
LF Window Dn BLUE/BLACK (REV) AT WINDOW SWITCH IN DRIVER DOOR
RF Window Up BLUE/YELLOW (REV) IN HARNESS IN DRIVER KICKPANEL TO DOOR
RF Window Dn BLACK (REV) IN HARNESS IN DRIVER KICKPANEL TO DOOR 

The truck has two starter wires 2 ignitions


----------

